# Any Daystar must haves?



## jblaney (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm getting ready to order more Black Vetyver Coffee because it's awesome, but wanted to try a few new ones.   I'm looking for something strong.   I will probably use in M&P and would prefer non discoloring if possible.

I already love their Kia dupe and Lavender as well.  I also have Salty Sailor and Ahoy Matey and like them both  I love woody scents, but wasn't not thrilled with Woods & Bitter Coffee.   I have Paradise and it's fine.  I like everything except Patchouli.

Some that look good that I may try are:
Wood Vanilla 
Skin on Skin
Ginger Lime
Belle Morte
Mineral Waters Spa
Italian Cream Cake

Any recommendations are welcome.  Thanks!


----------



## paillo (Jan 9, 2014)

Belle Morte is my all-time favorite FO. Love Black Vetyver Coffee, too. Also love Nathaniel, although it discolor to dark chocolate.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 9, 2014)

jblaney said:


> I like everything except Patchouli.



Gasp, say it's not so!  

The coconut pear is quite nice.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Ladies!

Paillo - Belle Morte is on my list now.  It sounds enchanting!

Judymoody -  I do have some fragrances with Patchouli in them and it's tolerable, but I have the EO and it's disgusting.  If you know of a great EO blend, I'm all ears.

I do have the Coconut Pear already and I really like it, thank you though.

I was looking and most of her fragrances discolor, which is unfortunate.   My soaps are very colorful and I already have enough discoloring fragrances.   I love vanilla and anything with it, which is a bummer. :-(


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello! For a floral, try "Blooming Violets". It is strong, uplifting and sticks very well in cp and m&p soap. Makes a wonderful springtime (Easter) scented soap.


----------



## paillo (Jan 10, 2014)

I second Moody Glenn's suggestion for Blooming Violets, a lovely FO for spring, sticks, and doesn't discolor.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 10, 2014)

Moody Glenn - Ok, I will get the blooming violets.   I received a free sample of violet from BB a while back and tossed it because it smelled horrible, but I will give this one a shot.   Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## jblaney (Feb 23, 2014)

Moody Glenn - I wanted to thank you for your recommendation of the Blooming Violets.   I brought a bunch of fragrances for my Mom to smell so I can make her some soaps for her and her friends.   Out of all of them, she liked Blooming Violets the best!   I thought she would like Daystar's Kai dupe, but she didn't like it at all.   Everyone's sense of smell is soooo different.   I'm looking forward to soaping with it.  Thank you!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Feb 23, 2014)

jblaney said:


> Moody Glenn - I wanted to thank you for your recommendation of the Blooming Violets.   I brought a bunch of fragrances for my Mom to smell so I can make her some soaps for her and her friends.   Out of all of them, she liked Blooming Violets the best!   I thought she would like Daystar's Kai dupe, but she didn't like it at all.   Everyone's sense of smell is soooo different.   I'm looking forward to soaping with it.  Thank you!



Hello! You are more than welcome! Since it is a floral I recommend for you to soap a little cooler so it does not accelerate trace for you. Other than that you should have no problems soaping with it. The scent sticks very well. I have a few bars I made well over a year ago and they smell just as fresh as the day I made them. Glad your mom loves the scent. Enjoy!


----------

